
FPBase: The Fluorescent Protein Database - TomJansen
http://fpbase.org
======
jfarlow
FPBase is a model for what open-access academic databases should look like for
novel protein sequences.

It's a thankless job to do all of the comparisons/reviews of proteins with
similar functions. And then even more of a challenge to take that hard-earned
data and make it accessible and immediately useful. But it is foundational to
moving the field forward.

Thank you, and keep up the good work.

------
AndrewGYork
FPBase and Talley Lambert ( twitter.com/talleyjlambert ) are both awesome. I'm
a physicist working with fluorescence microscopy, and I use tools that Talley
developed or contributed to all the time.

Which reminds me, also check out napari.org for a nice viewing/annotation tool
for N-dimensional numpy arrays.

------
koeng
Really amazing resource that I’ve used before when pulling FP sequences. I
really wish there were more bio databases like it! Simple, clean, great

